#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   unklare Schmerzen am ganzen Körper >

## spreisel

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Seit langer Zeit leide ich schon unter unklaren Muskel- und Gelenkschmerzen. Alle Röntgen-, CT- und Blutuntersuchungen waren ohne Befund. Es gab bei den Blutuntersuchungen keine Anzeichen auf Rheuma- oder andere Entzündungsfaktoren. Alle Blutwerte o.B. Außerdem leide ich an unerklärlichen Kopf-, Magen- und Darmbeschwerden. Es wurden ein Ct vom Kopf gemacht - ohne Befund - es wurden Magen- und Darmspiegelungen durchgeführt - alles o.B. - es ist alles sehr frustrierend. Auch machen mir ständige Müdigkeit, extreme Mundtrockenheit, Haarausfall und vor allem dieses extremes "Globusgefühl" im Hals sehr zu schaffen. Keiner weiss, was es ist. Mein Hausarzt hat sehr, sehr weitreichende Untersuchungen durchgeführt - aber alles war ohne Befund - ich hab mal im Internet recherchiert - hab die Symptome eingegeben - und habe für mich rausgezogen, dass es sich vielleicht um Fibromyalgie handeln könnte :Huh?: ?? Vielleicht leidet ja jemand unter dieser Krankheit und kann mir helfen? Wenn es nicht so sein sollte, um so besser. Aber momentan geht es mir ziemlich Scheiße, ich komme mir vor wie ein Simulant. Aber die Schmerzen sind da, die lassen sich nicht wegdiskutieren!!!! Schmerzmittel helfen nicht, also nehme ich auch nichts.  :Cry:

----------


## josie

Hallo Spreisel!
Wann warst Du das letztemal bei einem internistischen Rheumatologen?
Ich würde dir raten, daß Du zur Diagnosestellung in eine Rheumaklinik gehst, sprich mal mit deinem Hausarzt. 
Ich leide selber an Fibro und Rheuma, es sollte auf alle Fälle alles abgeklärt werden, Fibromyalgie ist eine reine Ausschlußdiagnose d.h. alle in Frage kommenden Erkrankungen müßen ausgeschlossen sein, die meisten liegen im rheumatischen und/oder im neurologischen Bereich. 
Wurde bei dir schonmal ein Cortisonstoß versucht, darüber solltest Du mal mit dem HA sprechen, wenn das Cortison hilft, dann ist es eindeutig ein Zeichen, daß es sich um eine entzündliche Erkrankung handelt und nicht um Fibro.
Falls Du noch Fragen hast, kannst Du sie gerne stellen
LG Josie

----------


## spreisel

Hallo josie, ich war noch nie bei einem internistischen Rheumatologen. Ich wollte einen Termin bei dem von meinem Hausarzt empfohlenen Rheumatologen ausmachen (im April 2012, hat der schon keinen Termin mehr für dieses Jahr vergeben, d.h. er nimmt überhaupt keine neuen Patienten mehr an -> allein das war schon frustran. Der nächste, der einen guten Ruf hat, nimmt nur Privatpatienten, also keinen von der "Kasse", das alles hat mich schon ziemlich frustriert. Jetzt habe ich mich doch durchgerungen, und einen Termin bei einem Rheumatologen auszumachen, aber viel Hoffnung, dass mir der helfen kann, hab ich nicht. Der Termin ist im Februar 2013!!! Das alles baut ja super auf.
Die ganzen Begleiterscheinungen, an denen ich leide wurden abgeklärt. Alles ist unklar, wie schon gesagt, ich komme mir vor wie ein Simulant. Blutwerte i.O., Spiegelungen o.B.; Kopf-Ct o.B. usw. 
Ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe schon so ne Vorgeschichte, wo alle Ärzte drauf anspielen -> ich war lange Zeit magersüchtig und ich hatte sehr starke Depressionen.
Aber mir geht es gut, ich bin normalgewichtig, mir geht es gut wie seit langem nicht mehr, ich nehme keinerlei Medikamente mehr. Es kann nicht sein, dass ich wieder in die psychische Schiene geschoben werde. Da machen es sich die Ärzte leicht. Die Schmerzen sind real. Das ist keine Einbildung. Mein Hausarzt hat alles mögliche untersucht, und es ist nichts dabei rausgekommen.
Auch auf Cortison reagiere ich nicht. Keinerlei Verbesserung auf Cortisongabe.
Wie gesagt, es scheint nichts entzündliches zu sein.
Alles in allem -> frustrierend

----------


## spokes

psychosomatische Schmerzen sind real!

----------


## spreisel

Ich weiß, dass die Schmerzen real sind. Aber von den Ärzten von Anfang an in diese psychische Schiene geschoben zu werden, finde ich schon hart.
Ich habe all diese Schmerzen und die sind real, auch wenn sie psychosomatisch sind oder sein sollten. Damit kann ich leben. Aber diese Vorverurteilung macht mir zu schaffen. Vielleicht steckt ja irgendwas anderes dahinter, man weiß es nicht. Und dies wird nicht weiter untersucht. Wie gesagt, mir geht es psychisch schon so gut wie lange nicht mehr. Warum sollten all diese wirklich manchmal extremen Schmerzen psychisch sein? Vor allem, keiner außer mir weiss, wie stark die Schmerzen wirklich sind. Ich will kein Mitleid, es weiss niemand, wie dreckig es mir wirklich geht. Das kann ich sehr gut verheimlichen, ich habe eine extrem hohe Schmerzgrenze. Ich lasse mich nicht so leicht unterkriegen.
Ach so, ich bin nicht der Superheld, der sich für super hält. In meiner Kindheit durfte man keine Schwächen zeigen. Krank sein gab es nicht, da musste man auch mit 40 Fieber in die Schule. Das hatte nichts mit Stärke zu tun, sondern mit den Erwartungen meines Vaters.

----------


## Mirisfad

Hallo spreisel, 
sind bei Dir auch allergische bzw. Intoleranz-Reaktionen angesprochen worden? Auch die können alle möglichen Beschwerden verursachen, und die üblichen Blutuntersuchungen sagen darüber gar nichts aus. 
Ist denn bei Dir die Schilddrüse mit sämtlichen Werten untersucht worden einschl. Ultraschall? 
Das wären diese Werte: TSH, fT3. fT4. TPO-Ak, TG-Ag, TRAK.
Für die Bestimmung aller Werte müßtest Du zu einem Endokrinologen + Nuklearmediziner (Sonographie). Der Hausarzt macht im allgemeinen nur den TSH, der aber z.B. Hashimoto nicht erkennen läßt. 
Mirisfad

----------


## spreisel

Hallo Mirisfad,
es ist alles getestet worden. Wie schon gesagt, mein Hausarzt ist super. Auch Intoleranzen wurden getestet. Dabei hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich an einer Fructoseintoleranz leide, aber diese kann diese ganzen Symptome nicht erklären. Seit ich all die Dinge meide, die bei dieser Intoleranz schlecht für mich sind, habe ich zwar weniger Magen- und Darmbeschwerdenen, aber alle anderen Schmerzen sind immer noch da. Schilddrüse ist total in Ordnung. Alles getestet worden (bei einem Endokrinologen+Nuklearmediziner).
Auch wurden weitreichende Allergietests gemacht, allesamt ohne Befund.
Das alles ist recht frustierend. Seit 2 Tagen ist es wieder besonders schlimm, so als wenn ich einen "Schub" hätte, alle Symptome sind extrem verstärkt. So schlimm war es noch nie. Ganz schöner Schei....... Aber damit muss ich wohl leben.
Gruß Spreisel

----------


## sogema

Hallo Spreisel, habe gerade gelesen, daß du schon einiges an Untersuchungen hinter dir hast und bisher keinerlei Ergebnisse herausgekommen sind. 
Ich bin im Internet auch schon auf der Suche gewesen, habe fast die gleichen Symptome, schon seit langer Zeit, Muskel- und Gelenkschmerzen, Sehnenschmerzen, Sehnenansätze immer wieder entzündet (Ellenbogen, Achillessehne).
Immer mal wieder leichte Bauchschmerzen. Ständig verstopfte Nase und ab und zu auch dieses Kloßgefühl im Hals, es fühlt sich an, als wäre da etwas zu dick, wenn ich meinen Kopf z.B. nach unten senke. 
Leider wurden bei mir bisher keinerlei Untersuchungen durchgeführt. Ich bin zwar seit 3 Jahren bei einem Orthopäden in Behandlung. Da die Schmerzen auch immer an verschiedenen Stellen zu verschiedenen Zeiten auftreten, wurde bei mir dann immer nur das gerade schmerzende Gelenk, wie z.B. die Hüfte geröngt. Es hieß dann, beginnende Arthrose, auch in der Schulter usw.
Außerdem meinte der Arzt, hätte ich Muskelverkürzungen und verordnete mir Reha-Sport für ein ganzes Jahr. Erst besserten sich die Beschwerden, dann bekam ich andere Beschwerden hinzu, Knieprobleme und Blockaden zwischen den Rippen. 
Auch ich habe den Eindruck, daß bei mir die Schmerzen schubweise kommen. Dann ist es nämlich besonders schlimm und ich fühle mich auch regelrecht krank, so wie bei einer beginnenden Grippe. 
Ich habe so die Nase voll, bin dann zum Hausarzt mit einer langen Liste meiner Beschwerden und verlangte eine Überweisung zum internistischen Rheumatologen. 
Nun kommt´s . Termin Ende Januar 2013!!! Und was macht man nun mit den Beschwerden bis dahin? Selber irgenwelche Medikamente besorgen? Der Hausarzt machte gar nichts, außer mir auch noch zu sagen, daß ich bestimmt kein Rheuma hätte, aber wenn ich meine, ich müßte es testen lassen, dann soll ich das tun. 
Das ist alles so frustrierend und wenn ich bei dir lese, daß so viele Tests ohne Ergebnis sind, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es bei mir aussieht, ich befürchte, genauso.... 
Übrigens, eine Bekannte meiner Freundin hat die gleichen Symptome und die war es auch, die mir geraten hat zum Rheumatologen zu gehen. Bei ihr hat sich herausgestellt, daß es sich um Fibromyalgie handelt. 
So, nun habe ich mich genug ausgequatscht, aber man hat auch das Gefühl keiner versteht einen, geht dir sicher genauso.
Auch im Umfeld kann das keiner mehr nachvollziehen und es heißt nur, wenn man mal Schmerzen hat und nicht mehr laufen mag, man stelle sich an.... 
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und hoffe, daß dir bei deinem Termin im Februar endlich geholfen werden kann. 
LG
sogema

----------


## spreisel

Hallo sogema,
ich verberge meine Schmerzen. Mein Umfeld weiß nicht wirklich welche Schmerzen ich habe und wie stark diese wirklich sind.
Das Verbergen eben deshalb, weil ich denke, mein Umfeld kann und will sich damit nicht beschäftigen. Das ist zwar auch nicht der richtige Weg, aber ich will nicht immer jammern. Ich hab zwar manchmal auch sehr starke Schmerzen, z.B. beim Laufen, aber das kriegt keiner mit. Das will ich nicht. Manchmal bin ich kurz vorm Zusammenbrechen, aber trotzdem merkts keiner. Ich lauf dann ganz normal. Was mich größte Anstrengung kostet.
Aber nun zu Dir. Was ich nicht verstehen kann, dass Dein Hausarzt nicht schon einige Tests hat machen lassen. Wie gesagt, mein Hausarzt ist sehr engagiert, aber die Grundtests hätte Deiner auch schon machen können, um einige Sachen ausschließen zu können. 
Ich leide auch unter chronischen Rückenschmerzen und auch diese Ursachen wurden durch diverse Untersuchungen geklärt. Hier weiß ich, woher die Schmerzen kommen. Aber der Rest :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?:  
Auch wenn sich im Februar herausstellen sollte (falls es der Rheumatologe erkennen sollte, was ja auch sehr schwierig ist, Fibromialgie ist sehr schwer zu diagnostizieren), das es Fibromyalgie ist, hilft es mir nicht so richtig weiter.
Was ich so über diese Krankheit gelesen habe, kann man eigentlich nicht so viel dagegen tun, man kann nur lernen, damit zu leben. Das bedeutet: Ein Leben mit Schmerzen -> Super :Huh?: ??. Ich glaube, ich war seit 10 Jahren nicht einen einzigen Tag mehr schmerzfrei -> also bin ich's ja gewohnt.
Ich weiß, dass klingt sehr zynisch, aber man muss das Beste draus machen. Einmal Kämpfer -> immer Kämpfer, ich glaube, das Motto trifft auf mich zu. Solange das Umfeld (Partner, Familie, Freunde) passt, lohnt es sich zu leben.
Ich hoffe, bei Dir werden auch weitreichende Tests gemacht. Ich wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen eine andere Diagnose als Fybromialgie (natürlich eine, die leicht zu behandeln und heilbar :Peinlichkeit:  ist.
Gruß Spreisel

----------


## sogema

Danke für deine Antwort und die guten Wünsche! 
Mit dem Verbergen der Schmerzen ist das so eine Sache. Bei mir sieht man es am Gangbild. Bin schon oft angesprochen worden, warum ich so humpel. Ich versuche auch, es zu verbergen, nur gelingt das nicht immer. Gerade wenn ich länger gesessen habe, dann bin ich beim Aufstehen so steif, daß es wirklich auffällt. Brauche regelrecht eine Weile, bis ich wieder einigermaßen gerade laufen kann. 
Das Humpeln kommt durch den Hüftschmerz. Läßt sich einfach nicht vermeiden. Probleme habe ich auch, wenn ich mal unterwegs war, z.B. mit Freundinnen mal einen Tag was unternehmen, dann bin ich nach 1-1 1/2 Std. total kaputt, humpel und watschel und der Rücken, die Hüfte und die Füße schmerzen. Verbergen, auch hier Fehlanzeige. 
Ein befreundetes Ehepaar von uns, mit dem wir die letzten Jahre immer Weihnachtsmärkte besucht haben, kennst du sicher, stundenlang herumlaufen oder herumstehen, verursacht mir fürchterliche Schmerzen in Rücken, Beinen, Hüften.
Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich dies erklären soll, daß ich mal eine Pause brauche, habe immer das Gefühl, sie verstehen es nicht oder auch sie meinen, daß ich übertreibe, ich merke es an den Reaktionen. 
Naja, egal, ich versuche auch, mich da durchzukämpfen und trotzdem mein Leben weiterzuführen wie bisher. Allerdings aus dem Fitnessstudio bin ich nun ausgetreten. Statt, daß es mir guttat, haben sich hier meine Beschwerden verstärkt.
Da trauere ich eigentlich noch hinterher. Auch aus meiner Sportgruppe (Gymnastik) mußte ich austreten, weil mir diese Übungen extreme Schmerzen in der Lendenwirbelsäule bereiteten.
Diese Gruppe vermisse ich auch, waren wir eine tolle Frauentruppe  :Zwinker:  Das ist nun zu den Schmerzen noch eine zusätzliche Belastung, so daß ich mich erst recht durch die Beschwerden (Krankheit mag ich noch nicht sagen, da ich noch nicht weiß, um was es sich handelt) bestraft fühle. 
Ich möchte einfach nur eine Diagnose, egal was, aber dann kann ich es benennen. Sollte es Fibromyalgie sein, da hast du Recht, das ist nicht behandelbar, man muss lernen mit dieser Erkrankung zu leben. Und die Bekannte von der ich sprach, sagte, es wird immer schlimmer mit der Zeit und sie ist auch eine Kämpfernatur, geht immer gegenan, macht Sport, wandert trotz der Schmerzen. Aber manchmal sagt sie, ist sie nur noch fertig. 
Hoffe auch mal für uns, daß es nicht Fibromyalgie ist bzw. das nach der rheumatologischen Untersuchung doch noch etwas therapiert werden kann. 
Alles Gute für Dich! :Smiley:  
LG
sogema

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Es gibt da sicher einige Möglichkeiten, außer der des Rheumas. Nebenbei: Ich stellte auch schon fest, daß Ärzte bei Rheuma eher abwinken. Warum das so ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Vielleicht kannst Du aber - wenn Du schon so lange auf den Rheumatologen warten musst - in der Zwischenzeit Dir mal eine Überweisung zum Radiologen wegen der Schilddrüse geben lassen? Vielleicht ist ja da etwas durcheinander?
Der Endokrinologe könnte vielleicht auch noch infrage kommen, um mal den ganzen Hormonhaushalt zu überprüfen?
Das sind jetzt nur so Gedankenanstösse.
Herzlichst Ruhebärbele

----------


## elfe2004

Hallo
Bin auch neu hier also grade ein paar sekunden..
Ich habe gerade eure zeilen gelesen...
Ich kann wieder nicht schlafen vor schmerzen...Gelenken....auch wie ihr...
Aber wenn ich eure lese bin ich echt am überlegen ob das alles zusammen gehören soll..
Ich habe auch gelenkbeschwerden auch kopfschmerzen bis hin zu mikräne auch bauchschmerzen haarausfall
und den klos im Hals...was hat das zu bedeuten...
Habe auch bluttesta gemacht alles in ordnung und hüfte geröngt auch in ordnung schilddrüse ja ich muß tabletten nehmen aber sie wäre in ordnung ich dachte schon ich bin verrückt.....aber schön das ich es hier auch lese...
cortison voltaren und Muskelentspannungstabletten alles bringt nichts...und in behandlung seit 4 Jahren beim heil praktiker...viel geld also wenn ich da raus gehe geht es hält etwas an und dann ist es wieder da...
hmmm ichweiß auch nicht mehr weiter und mir kommt es soo vor als würde der arzt mich auch als symolant hin stellen.ich war auch bei einem Neurochirogen der will mich gleich unteres messer legen ich hätte in beiden händen kapaltunnel syndrom hmmm ja klar und oberarme und hüftknochen auch?
ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter...
gruß nadine

----------


## spreisel

Hallo elfe,
willkommen im Club. Ich komme mir auch nach wie vor wie ein Simulant vor. Wobei mir mein Hausarzt keineswegs dieses Gefühl gibt und mich sehr ernst nimmt. Aber wie gesagt, es ist alles ausgetestet, Blut, Röntgen usw. und keinerlei Ergebnisse? Aber was ich bei Dir so raushöre, warst Du bis jetzt nur bei einem Arzt? Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall eine zweite Meinung einholen. Diese zweite Meinung kann natürlich auch von einem anderen Heilpraktiker stammen. Bevor Du Dich unters Messer legst, würde ich auf jeden Fall eine zweite Meinung einholen. Es ist schon seltsam, dass Du an beiden Händen das Syndrom haben sollst, und auch die anderen Gelenke sollen betroffen sein? Das spricht irgendwie schon ein wenig von der Unbeholfenheit des Arztes (Sorry, ich will den Arzt nicht schlechtreden!!! - aber das ist schon komisch). Er weiß nicht mehr weiter. Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund zu operieren, in der Hoffnung, dass es besser wird. Wie gesagt, hol Dir eine zweite Meinung ein.!!!
Gruß Spreisel

----------


## Anonymisiert

:e_foreveryours_2hands_cut: Hallo Du, habe gerade gestöbert und deinen Bericht erst jetzt gelesen.
nachdem du du alles ausgeschlossen hast, solltest du vielleicht mal zu einer statikvermessung gehen.
ein OSTEOPATH könnte dir helfen. Eine minimale Beckenverschiebung kann deine Statik verändern und Muskel und Gelenkschmerzen verursachen.  
Alles GUTE. EINE FREUNDIN

----------


## sogema

Hallo Spreisel, hast Du Deinen Termin beim Rheumatologen nun gehabt? Würde mich mal interessieren, was dabei rausgekommen ist. 
Mein Termin war ja Ende Januar und bei mir ist es Fibromyalgie! Leider - das muss man erstmal verarbeiten, daß bedeutet nun ja Schmerzen für immer. In den 5 Monaten Wartezeit hat sich auch alles noch verschlechtert. 
Nun bin ich erstmal auf der Suche was mir guttut. Der Rheumatologe sagte: Schwimmen bzw. Wassergymnastik bei der Rheumaliga, Funktionsgmnastik auch bei der Rheumaliga oder Nordic Walking usw. 
Da fängt es wieder an mit den Wartezeiten. Wassergymnastik nicht vor Ende Mai, evtl. erst später. Habe mich erstmal auf die Warteliste setzen lassen. Ansonsten mache ich Dehnübungen, die ich mir von einem Osteopathen habe zeigen lassen. Dieser behandelt auch meine total verspannten Muskeln. 
LG und ich hoffe, dein Ergebnis hat dich weitergebracht.
sogema

----------


## spreisel

Hallo sogema, 
ich hatte meinen Termin. Auch bei mir wurde Fibromyalgie diagnostiziert. Echt Sch.... Aber irgendwie hab ich es mir fast gedacht. Ich glaube, mein Leben besteht aus kämpfen (Magersucht, die ich heute im Griff habe, bin normalgewichtig, kann
das Essen genießen -> aber hier ist es wie bei jeder Sucht, einmal gefährdet immer gefährdet. Na ja und jetzt die Fibro).
Auch mein Arzt hat mir sanfte Bewegung empfohlen (Bewegung im Wasser, Walken usw). Aber das mit dem Wasser ist bei
mir nicht so einfach. Ich habe Probleme, mich vor anderen in Bikini bzw. Badeanzug zu zeigen. Klingt blöd ist aber so und hängt mit meiner (nach wie vor etwas gestörten) Körperwahrnehmung zusammen. 
Bei mir sind die Schmerzen während der Wartezeit auf den Termin auch schlimmer geworden. Was heißt schlimmer, die Schmerzen kommen bei mir oft schubweise, da ist es besonders schlimm. Ich habe aber auch Zeiten, wo ich fast keine Schmerzen habe und die Zeit muss man genießen und ausnützen. 
Auf der Arbeit weiß niemand von dieser Krankheit und bis jetzt kann ich es auch noch verbergen, auch wenn es manchmal
sehr viel Kraft kostet. Es ist wie überall, man hat einfach Angst um den Arbeitsplatz, wenn man Schwächen zugibt.  
Na ja, da müssen wir wohl durch und trotz allem das Beste daraus machen. Ich versuche jedenfalls mich nicht unterkriegen zu lassen. 
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Kraft. 
LG Spreisel

----------


## sogema

Hallo Spreisel, ich freue mich, daß du geantwortet hast. Tut mir leid, daß es auch bei Dir die Fibromyalgie ist. Verstehe dich sehr gut, daß du am Arbeitsplatz noch nichts erzählt hast.
Ich selber bin nicht mehr berufstätig, aber ich mag auch im Bekanntenkreis nicht jedem erzählen, was ich habe. Würden die meisten sowieso nicht verstehen. 
Sehe es wie Du, da müssen wir nun durch und das Beste daraus machen. Ich habe mich heute zum Funktionstraining in einer Physiotherapiepraxis angemeldet. 
Ansonsten versuche ich genauso weiterzumachen, wie sonst auch, so gut es eben geht. 
Auch ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Kraft! 
LG
sogema

----------

